# Trump wants fast trains...



## neroden (Feb 12, 2017)

http://thehill.com/policy/transportation/318680-trump-laments-lack-of-high-speed-rail-in-us-during-meeting-with

Brown responds:

http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article131701274.html


----------

